# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  دوستان  تجربی با تجربه خواهشا بگین چجوری از پس ریاضی فیزیک براومدن؟

## -sina-

سلاممممممممم.خوبینننننننن  
اقا راستش یه روزمه ای خودم بدم اولش...معدل نهاییم 18.87 هست تراز کانونم تا عید حدود 6000 بود اولین سنجشم رو گند زدم خیلی خراب کرردم 7 هزار شدم! :Yahoo (19): 
راستش  نمیگم امیدم رو از دست دادم ولی خب این سنجش اخری له شدم..امروز کنکور 90 دادم رصدای شیمی وزیستم 80 بود ریاضی فیزیک 30 :Yahoo (31): 
ازتون خواهش میکنم یه راهیی برای ایتن ریاضی فیزیک لامصب بگین...ای خدا لعنت کنه انیشتن رو .بیکار بوده به خدا ..میدونم از اخر این ریاضی فیزیک گند میزنه تو اینده من
دوستان تجربی با تجربه که رتبه های خوبی اوردن خواهشا بکن جحوری از پسش براومدن؟اینم بگم من هر جوری شده پزشکی میخام ترجیحا دولتی مشهد اما تا پردیس زاهدان هم میرم یه همچین عاشق پزشکی ام

----------


## raha..

سلام
ی خرده امید وارتر
ی خرده هم خوش اخلاق تر
حالا سوالتو مطرح کن تا بهت جواب بدیم

----------


## iamshakh

زیستو شیمیو سوپر خفن برن،عمومیاتو رو 75 80 ببر،قبولی جاهای خوب.

----------


## -sina-

منکه اخلاقم خوبه که 
راستش من از ریاصی فیزیک بدم میومد از اول سال خوب هم نخوندم ...یه سری مباحثو خوب خوندم مثل نوسان و موج و صوت و اون اخرای پیش..ولی علاوه بر اینکه یادم رفته خیلی سردرگمم برای بقیه مباحث چیکار کنم ..مثلا دنباله ریاضصی هیچی نخوندم یه خلاصه میخونم ازش ولی یه دفعه با 200 تست ازش مواجه میشم و واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم..میگم سراسر بزنم ولی میترسم چون تا حالا هیچی نزدم با سراسری ها به تسلط نرسم ..خیلی سردرگمم...

----------


## raha..

خوب حالا این شد ی چیزی...
اول اینکه باید دیدت نسبت به ریاضی و فیزیک عوض کنی...
حداقل الکی به خودت بگو دوستشون داری و ساده ترین درس های دنیان....
اینجوری ذهنت در برابرشون جبهه گیری نمیکنه...
بعدشم ی جزوه خوب انتخاب کن واز اولش بخون....
صورت مسئله را پاک نکن....
کمک هم خواستی بدون تعارف بگو...

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> منکه اخلاقم خوبه که 
> راستش من از ریاصی فیزیک بدم میومد از اول سال خوب هم نخوندم ...یه سری مباحثو خوب خوندم مثل نوسان و موج و صوت و اون اخرای پیش..ولی علاوه بر اینکه یادم رفته خیلی سردرگمم برای بقیه مباحث چیکار کنم ..مثلا دنباله ریاضصی هیچی نخوندم یه خلاصه میخونم ازش ولی یه دفعه با 200 تست ازش مواجه میشم و واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم..میگم سراسر بزنم ولی میترسم چون تا حالا هیچی نزدم با سراسری ها به تسلط نرسم ..خیلی سردرگمم...


ریاضی خوارک ذهنه  :Yahoo (10):  تو یه خنگی  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohsen_hps

مشکل من هم همین بود ولی یه درسنامه خوب گیر اوردم و چون تونستم بفهمم خیلی راحتتر باهاش کنار اومدم و پیشرفت کردم

----------


## Armaghan

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohsen_hps


مشکل من هم همین بود ولی یه درسنامه خوب گیر اوردم و چون تونستم بفهمم خیلی راحتتر باهاش کنار اومدم و پیشرفت کردم


 باسلام .لطف کنید بگید درسنامه خوب منظورتون چه درسنامه ایه؟برای دبیر و کلاس حضوری بوده یا از کتابهای آموزشی موجود دربازار؟ چون مشکل بنده هم فقط همین ریاضی و فیزیکه.بخصوص ریاضی. پرسمان و سیرتاپیاز گاج را توی کتابفروشی بررسی کردم نتونستم از لحاظ ذهنی باهاشون ارتباط برقرارکنم . مهروماه هم بیشتر از ریاضیات منو ترسونده تا اینکه کمک حالم باشه.خیلی سبز را هم دارم،ولی بنظرمیاد برای کسانی خوبه که خودشون متوسط رو به بالا باشند.کوله پشتی هم ازنزدیک ندیدم اما شنیده ام بیانش گنگه و نامنظم و بدون رعایت پیش نیازها گفته ضمن اینکه خیلی هم قطوره. دنبال یه جزوه مشابه جزوه دبیرهای خوب مدارس هستم که شرح درس را توام با حل مسایل نمونه داشته باشه،یا کتابی با این خصوصیت.خلاصه ممنون میشم جزوه خودتون رو معرفی کنید.و همچنین لطفا سایر دوستانی که این پست رو میخونند ،هر کتاب و رهنمودی بنظرشون میرسه دریغ نفرمایند.خیلی ممنونم.*

----------


## raha..

ببینین جزوه ی دبیرتونو اول بخونین تا کم کم از ریاضی و فیزیک خوشتون بیاد 
چون جزوه ای که تومدرسه وتوسط خودتون نوشته شده براتون فهمیدنش ساده تره
البته قبلش باید مطمئن بشین که تو پایه مشکلی ندارین
 متاسفانه گاهی اوقات بعضی از دوستان حتی ضرب و تقسیم کسری و یا تناسب بلد نیسن بعد توقع دارن مثلا با 1 ساعت خوندن بتونن مسائل انتگرال حل کنن...
درسته انتگرال ساده است
اما...

----------


## Ali TiR

اگه می خواین ریاضی رو بنیادی کار کنید باید پایه تونو قوی کنید (البته واسه سال بعد ! الان دیگه وقت این کارا نیست)

مباحث ریشه ای ریاضی که اگه بلد نباشین کمیتتون لنگ خواهد زد ، اینان :

اتحاد ها ، *مثلثات *، معادلات و نامعادلات ، *براکت و قدر مطلق* ، تابع ، لگاریتم ، *هندسه* و *رسم نمودار* توابع مختلف 

رو مورد دوم ، چهارم و 3تای آخر شدیدا تاکید دارم ...

نمودار های رشته تجربی اینان : نمودار توابع انتقالی ، توابع قدر مطلقی ، توابع براکتی ، توابع رادیکالی ، توابع لگاریتمی ، توابع مثلثاتی sin و cos ، توابع ترکیبی و حاصل ضربی که تو فصل کاربرد مشتق پیش دانشگاهی اومده ، توابع مجانب دار ، توابع در جه 3 و مهم تر از همه استفاده از جدول تغییرات در فصل کاربرد مشتق واسه رسم همه نمودارها 

# سوا از اینکه هندسه 4 تا سوال میاد ، بعضی سوالات فیزیک مثل الکتریسیته ساکن و بحث منشور سال اول هم همش با هندسه گره خورده . 

ریاضی یه سری مباحث عادی داره که باید به عنوان پیش نیاز بلد باشیم :

تجزیه کردن عبارت ، مخرج مشترک گرفتن با استفاده از ک.م.م ، ترتیب اعمال ریاضی (اول پرانتز در اولویته ، بعد توان ، بعد ضرب و تقسیم ، بعد جمع و تفریق) ، گویا کردن مخرج و تقسیم عبارات چند جمله ای

کتاب خیلی سبز مهندس مویینی بهترین کتابه . سطح کتاب کمی بالاست اما باید خودتونو باهاش تطبیق بدید . ابتدا پیش نیازهایی که خود مهندس سفارش کردن رو باید یاد بگیرین از رو کتاب و بعد سراغ تست ها برید . همه نکات تو درس نامه گفته نشده . بعضی نکات تو تست ها هست که شما نکته و مفهوم رو فقط از طریق تست می فهمید . ریاضی هلو برو تو گلو نیست . زحمت زیادی میخواد

این ها تجربه من از این درسه . خودم به همین ترتیب و با همین زحمت و تلاش این درسو خوندم . هر کسی که این پیش نیاز ها رو رعایت کنه قطعا تو این درس موفق میشه . نتیجه شو هم تو آزمونا می بینه .خب من فردا آزمون دارم برم کمی مرور کنم درسا رو . فعلا دوستان :Yahoo (105):

----------


## raha..

الان زمان کمی برای خوندن نیست... :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## mohsen_hps

> *
>  باسلام .لطف کنید بگید درسنامه خوب منظورتون چه درسنامه ایه؟برای دبیر و کلاس حضوری بوده یا از کتابهای آموزشی موجود دربازار؟ چون مشکل بنده هم فقط همین ریاضی و فیزیکه.بخصوص ریاضی. پرسمان و سیرتاپیاز گاج را توی کتابفروشی بررسی کردم نتونستم از لحاظ ذهنی باهاشون ارتباط برقرارکنم . مهروماه هم بیشتر از ریاضیات منو ترسونده تا اینکه کمک حالم باشه.خیلی سبز را هم دارم،ولی بنظرمیاد برای کسانی خوبه که خودشون متوسط رو به بالا باشند.کوله پشتی هم ازنزدیک ندیدم اما شنیده ام بیانش گنگه و نامنظم و بدون رعایت پیش نیازها گفته ضمن اینکه خیلی هم قطوره. دنبال یه جزوه مشابه جزوه دبیرهای خوب مدارس هستم که شرح درس را توام با حل مسایل نمونه داشته باشه،یا کتابی با این خصوصیت.خلاصه ممنون میشم جزوه خودتون رو معرفی کنید.و همچنین لطفا سایر دوستانی که این پست رو میخونند ،هر کتاب و رهنمودی بنظرشون میرسه دریغ نفرمایند.خیلی ممنونم.*



منم اول کتابای کمک اموزشیو گرفتم دیدم نمیتونم باهاشون کار کنم دی وی دی های افبارو گرفتم راه افتادم و کتاب ها هم مکمل کارم شد و و تونستم خودمو بالا بکشم.برا فیزیکم میتونین از فیلمای دبیرستان شریف استفاده کنین که فیزیک اقای کارزانیان خیلی به من کمک کرد و واقعا رام انداخت حتی فیلمای ریاض هم میتونین از اونجا دانلود کنین

----------


## raha..

> ریاضی خوارک ذهنه  تو یه خنگی


ادب چیز خوبیه...
اگه نمیتونی کمک کنی نا امید نکن...
و اگ نمیتونی دل بدست بیاری لا اقل دل نشکن....
ریاضی ساده اس و دوست داشتنی اما گاهی اوقات ریاضی دانان بی ادب موجب نفرت میشن
برات متاسفم...

----------


## raha..

مسعودی خوبه...
هم فیزیک و هم ریاضیش...
با عشق بخون 
و باور کن که ساده اس

----------


## raha..

> ریاضی خوارک ذهنه  تو یه خنگی


فاصله دختر تا پیر مرد یک نفر بود ؛ روی نیمکتی چوبی ؛ روبه روی یک آب نمای سنگی .
پیرمرد از دختر پرسید :
- غمگینی؟
- نه .
- مطمئنی ؟
- نه .
- چرا گریه می کنی ؟
- دوستام منو دوست ندارن .
- چرا ؟
- جون قشنگ نیستم .
- قبلا اینو به تو گفتن ؟
- نه .
- ولی تو قشنگ ترین دختری هستی که من تا حالا دیدم .
- راست می گی ؟
- از ته قلبم آره
دخترک بلند شد پیرمرد را بوسید و به طرف دوستاش دوید ؛ شاد شاد.
چند دقیقه بعد پیر مرد اشک هاش را پاک کرد ؛ کیفش را باز کرد ؛ عصای سفیدش را بیرون آورد و رفت !!!

----------


## Ultra

میشه گفت که یه راه داره

تلاش
تلاش 
و
تلاش بیشتر


همین
تلاش مستمر

----------

